# wading



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

after i got out of the water took this pic with my water prove camera that i use for fishing, thought it was pretty good


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

sig.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shot. Looks like a great time to be fishing.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

MichaelW said:


> Nice shot. Looks like a great time to be fishing.


August has been awesome


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

*Clear Lake - Near Kemah Boardwalk*

Lots of waders last weekend.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice thx for sharing


----------

